# Optometry modifier



## Sdavenport (Feb 5, 2013)

does anyone know which modifier Medicare requires for 92286(specular endothelial microscopy).  RT and LT modifieres were denied.

thanks


----------



## Lujanwj (Feb 6, 2013)

CPT Assistant 10/12 states Code 92286 If done bilaterally doesn't require a -50 nor does it require a -52 if done Unilaterally 

"Some ophthalmological procedures may not necessitate the use of modifier 50 or 52. For example, the procedure may routinely require the performance of multiple elements that may be repeated, as indicated in the code descriptor. However, the CPT code is reported only once for the session, regardless if the procedure is performed unilaterally or bilaterally. From a CPT coding perspective, the following examples are procedures that do not require modifier 50".


----------

